# Touring with tag axle



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

What sort of experience do people with tag axle MHs have in the UK?

What sort of sites do you use? Eg, town and use public transport, or country and use own transport (bike/car etc.)

Do you use your van to visit places? What is parking like?

Any tips or experiences you can share on how to tour with a 8m plus MH?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

At the moment we try and get pitched as close as poss to where we want to be and use either public transport or our folding bikes.If we were a little fitter,we could park up further away and then use the folders to get about. :lol:

steve


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

No major problems, just have to be aware of length. i.e Hairpins, or steep slopes up to things like car parks as it may bottom out.

Never had any problems at sites but at CL's always check access in case any tight gateways to swing into!!

We do not bother to try to get into city car parks, can usually find somewhere suitable to park, just a bit further out.

When we park up we like to make sure we have room to get out, so try to park away from everyone else.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

No probs at all just be aware of your length and all that Burneyinn says
If you are old enough a bus pass is very good nowadays for getting into town or if not a bike is healthy.
Try Wild Camping also lots of fun or rallies are great to.
Have a great time


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

No real problems - just check your satnav isn't hell-bent on taking you down any "short-cuts". We tow a Smart Car on an A-frame so reversing is really not an option. Remember to allow more room on bends (ie don,t cut corners) or the rear wheels and/or the car will clip the curb.
We obviously mainly use the car for shopping but have, on occasions taken the whole rig into a supermarket but would only do this if the car park was both large and fairly empty.
As for campsites in the UK - we usually phone ahead to make sure they have suitable size pitches.

Good luck

Barrie


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

You mention on another topic that you are cold in your Motorhome.
So I have answered here as the other Topic is about a Rapido.
We have bought a Silver Screen external that is the long sort and covers the bonnet so covering the grills but still use an Internal Screen.
We then lay a thick Blanket over the Dashboard and have found that we are then very warm.
Close all airvents on the dash when you park.
People talk about filling behind the door panel etc but the van must breath.
The other thing we have done is to use bubble wrap to cover the Skylights that way you dont block the light out.
Hope this all helps and the weather warms up soon then you will say you are to hot :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I asked a simular question a few weeks ago,

You might fine some of the replys usefull.

Click Here

Richard...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

ramos said:


> You mention on another topic that you are cold in your Motorhome.
> So I have answered here as the other Topic is about a Rapido.
> We have bought a Silver Screen external that is the long sort and covers the bonnet so covering the grills but still use an Internal Screen.
> We then lay a thick Blanket over the Dashboard and have found that we are then very warm.
> ...


Why don't you just switch the ventilation to recirculation. Then all the vents to outside are closed.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Why don't you just switch the ventilation to recirculation. Then all the vents to outside are closed.


That's exactly what we do. :wink:

Back on topic. :lol: We don't have any problems touring either here in the UK, nor abroad with an 8 mtr tag axle. We just plan a bit differently than we did when we were tuggers.
Re visiting places, we'll do it on our way to the next stopping point. Shopping is not a problem, especially midweek, when the car parks tend to be less busy. Again, shop enroute.

Some sites say "no" when they hear what size we are, as we won't get in apparently. I then ask them how they refill their bulk gas tank, or how their bins get emptied. Once they mention that the LPG tanker delivers, or that the bin lorry collects, that's my cue to inform them that access won't be a problem for us. We also often say, "no bigger than a twin axle caravan". That seems to put our size into some perspective. :wink: Mention 28ft, (with bikes on), and some seem to throw a wobbly.

The advice above, re the sat nav trying to take you down some very unsuitable roads is very good advice indeed. Be careful with that one, especially if towing. My experience with coaches and articulated trucks has given me an advantage, ie, a commercial driver's instinct in that " if it doesn't look right, it won't be. 
Also, remember that tail end "swing out" especially when making a tight turn.
Always leave yourself room to reverse a bit, as when numpty car driver parks right in front of the MH, you can still get out.
Often you can park the rear overhang over low shrubs or bushes, in order to get parked. 
At supermarkets, I park as far away from the store as possible, as everyone else wants to park outside the front door. I also take up four spaces if it's looking likely that I'll get penned in by parking in two spaces. Not happened yet, but did get close.

All in all, I have never been stuck yet for access, other than the times when SWMBO is insistent that, WE ARE DEFINITELY NOT GOING IN THERE, GOT IT? 8O :wink:

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> ramos said:
> 
> 
> > You mention on another topic that you are cold in your Motorhome.
> ...


Yes funny enough I found that out at the last Rally 1 week ago but it was milder just before Xmas and we were on hook up so i will do it again this New Year Rally.
It does vibrate open again so I will check it every time I park up at a rally thanks.

Back on Topic thats how I park in Supermarkets I always use 4 spaces as the back of the car park usually has plenty of spaces free.
The sat/nav does try to send me down narrow roads but as Jock says you get a feeling where you can go and where you cant.
Good Luck


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. Really useful, please kep them coming.

On the other embedded subject, we have found that the new Fiat cab has no draughts so once the silver screen is on the cab is much warmer than the other version. Although, having such a large van and a piddly converter heater in the rear of the van I found that the van is cold up front and around the floor. I find myself waving my arms or cushions around in the van to help the warm air circulate otherwise the space within 12 inches of the ceiling is warm and everything 3 feet from the floor is cold. I usually do this with the blinds shut; I wouldn't want anyone to know I do this, they'll think I'm a complete idiot!


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

tviall said:


> Thanks for the tips. Really useful, please kep them coming.
> 
> On the other embedded subject, we have found that the new Fiat cab has no draughts so once the silver screen is on the cab is much warmer than the other version. Although, having such a large van and a piddly converter heater in the rear of the van I found that the van is cold up front and around the floor. I find myself waving my arms or cushions around in the van to help the warm air circulate otherwise the space within 12 inches of the ceiling is warm and everything 3 feet from the floor is cold. I usually do this with the blinds shut; I wouldn't want anyone to know I do this, they'll think I'm a complete idiot!


I know what you mean as ours is the same our head was warmer than our feet in the front but now we are really warm as toast by sorting out the cab area the heat seems to convect around the space better.


----------

